# Painting Ideas..



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2732883263649913


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 1, 2020)

Wow! I love these ideas. You need a lot of paint though.


----------



## RadishRose (May 1, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2732883263649913


Holy cow!  @Ruth n Jersey , you have a new project!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 1, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Holy cow!  @Ruth n Jersey , you have a new project!


I know Radish,time to go in my basement and drag out all our used cans of paint. I'm not going to sleep until I try one of these. lol


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I know Radish,time to go in my basement and drag out all our used cans of paint. I'm not going to sleep until I try one of these. lol


We want pictures!!!!!   Look close, there seems to be a liquid base..


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2020)

I'll picture you doing that, during the middle of the night, tonight,  @Ruth n Jersey


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2020)

I tried to stay up to watch, but I fell asleep, during the night, so I cannot report on the painting. 
Sorry, everyone.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 14, 2020)

@Ruth n Jersey ..




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=246923693092662


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 14, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> @Ruth n Jersey ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Ken,this keeps getting better and better. I have a lot of yard work right now but the next rainy day I'll get my paint out. Not sure if I'm ready for this last one though. I can just see the strings on the can slipping and the whole thing getting out of control.


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Why does @Ken N Tx   want *you*  to be trying these ideas, instead of himself,  @Ruth n Jersey   ?


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2020)

That’s dope.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 14, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Why does @Ken N Tx   want *you*  to be trying these ideas, instead of himself,  @Ruth n Jersey   ?


I think he knows how much I love trying these things.


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2020)

I’m definitely trying it.
What a crazy but perfect idea.
The accuracy is incredible.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 15, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Why does @Ken N Tx   want *you*  to be trying these ideas, instead of himself,  @Ruth n Jersey   ?


Where did I say that??


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Why does @Ken N Tx   want *you*  to be trying these ideas, instead of himself,  @Ruth n Jersey   ?


I suggested the project would appeal to Ruth, as I know she enjoys projects like this, in post #3. Hahaha, it just grew legs.


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

I had thought so, Ken,  from your tagging her in your Post # 8,
but now, 
in my looking more closely at the thread....and its origins and development 

I see that others, and herself, sort of volunteered her for it.  

And then, as said, by RR, above,  the idea _did_ just grow legs. 

(As many of our Forum ideas do seem to often do,  and especially recently!)


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2020)

I could epically fail at every one of these techniques.  And I do mean epically!


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Well, why fail just a little, at something,  @StarSong  ?


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

If we _all_ epically fail at these, 
then perhaps the "teacher" might at some point,  have to pass a couple of us. ?


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 104627


That's me when it comes to most crafts and artistic projects.  

Gimme a spread sheet and numbers and I'm golden though. 

About 20 years ago I took a watercolor class at church from a member who was both a professional artist and an art teacher. I was bemoaning my disastrous attempts and serious lack of any kind of talent when she said to me, "Are you kidding? You're the church treasurer and keep all the books straight. I have no idea how you can do that. I've never even been able to balance my checkbook, no matter how many times people try to explain it to me. You don't want to know how many checks I've bounced over the years." 

The most important lessons I learned in that class were to appreciate the talents I was given, and that it's great to dabble in new areas but do so looking for a fun experience rather than with the expectation of fabulous results.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> That's me when it comes to most crafts and artistic projects.
> 
> Gimme a spread sheet and numbers and I'm golden though.
> 
> The most important lessons I learned in that class were to appreciate the talents I was given, and that it's great to dabble in new areas but do so looking for a fun experience rather than with the expectation of fabulous results.


That’s RIGHT! It’s so easy to view the end results of someone’s projects and compare ourselves. I think we all do it. I’m useless at accounting or anything to do with numbers. Math and technical stuff frustrates me endlessly and I’m a total epic fail yet oddly enough my mom was a very successful accountant. Her banking skills were epic .

I’m like your polar opposite. I can do fairly well in anything that involves creativity but give me an instruction manual or expect me to figure out some computer software and I’m useless. Embarrassingly so.


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)

Kaila said:


> If we _all_ epically fail at these,
> then perhaps the "teacher" might at some point,  have to pass a couple of us. ?


Yeah, flatten the curve.


----------



## drifter (May 15, 2020)

What Ken showed was good but I liked the paint by numbers.
Back when I thought I looked really professional, like some of
those old painters you see in Musems. I noticed on the internet
they still have some of those PbN but they seem a little complecated.
But if one can shine, that's where I shined.


----------

